# Mbappè: ancora Leonardo contro il Real Madrid. Le dichiarazioni.



## admin (5 Ottobre 2021)

Ancora Leonardo contro Florentino Perez, riguardo il futuro di Mbappè. Florentino non molla e annuncia:"A gennaio avremo notizie di Mbappé. Aspettiamo che l’1 gennaio si possa risolvere tutto. Quello che ho detto è che dobbiamo aspettare l’anno prossimo per sapere cosa succederà, sempre con rispetto nei confronti del Psg con cui abbiamo ottimi rapporti”.

Leonardo, sempre più stizzito, replica:"La sua uscita è solo l’ennesima mancanza di rispetto verso il Psg e Kylian. Prima un giocatore del Real, poi l’allenatore e ora il presidente parlano di Kylian come fosse uno di loro. E’ una mancanza di rispetto che non si può tollerare. Vorrei ricordare a Florentino che il mercato è chiuso, che una stagione è in corso. Ci sono delle partite da giocare e il Real Madrid non può continuare a comportarsi così. Che la smettesse. Kylian è un giocatore del Psg e il rapporto andrà avanti”.


----------



## Butcher (5 Ottobre 2021)

Ehhh mi dispiace proprio tanto caro Leonardo.


----------



## Pit96 (5 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Leonardo contro Florentino Perez, riguardo il futuro di Mbappè. Florentino non molla e annuncia:"A gennaio avremo notizie di Mbappé. Aspettiamo che l’1 gennaio si possa risolvere tutto. Quello che ho detto è che dobbiamo aspettare l’anno prossimo per sapere cosa succederà, sempre con rispetto nei confronti del Psg con cui abbiamo ottimi rapporti”.
> 
> Leonardo, sempre più stizzito, replica:"La sua uscita è solo l’ennesima mancanza di rispetto verso il Psg e Kylian. Prima un giocatore del Real, poi l’allenatore e ora il presidente parlano di Kylian come fosse uno di loro. E’ una mancanza di rispetto che non si può tollerare. Vorrei ricordare a Florentino che il mercato è chiuso, che una stagione è in corso. Ci sono delle partite da giocare e il Real Madrid non può continuare a comportarsi così. Che la smettesse. Kylian è un giocatore del Psg e il rapporto andrà avanti”.


Intanto però escono notizie su notizie di PSG che si vuole accaparrare Kessie a zero con offerte monstre per il giocatore, caro Leo


----------



## Davidoff (5 Ottobre 2021)

Uomo completamente privo di senso del ridicolo, che possiate sprofondare tu e tutti gli sceicchi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Ottobre 2021)

Cane di un Leonardo,lui è il primo a fare queste cose e poi quando le subisce,frigna come un poppante.
Speriamo che questo scippo sia il primo di una lunga serie.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (5 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Leonardo contro Florentino Perez, riguardo il futuro di Mbappè. Florentino non molla e annuncia:"A gennaio avremo notizie di Mbappé. Aspettiamo che l’1 gennaio si possa risolvere tutto. Quello che ho detto è che dobbiamo aspettare l’anno prossimo per sapere cosa succederà, sempre con rispetto nei confronti del Psg con cui abbiamo ottimi rapporti”.
> 
> Leonardo, sempre più stizzito, replica:"La sua uscita è solo l’ennesima mancanza di rispetto verso il Psg e Kylian. Prima un giocatore del Real, poi l’allenatore e ora il presidente parlano di Kylian come fosse uno di loro. E’ una mancanza di rispetto che non si può tollerare. Vorrei ricordare a Florentino che il mercato è chiuso, che una stagione è in corso. Ci sono delle partite da giocare e il Real Madrid non può continuare a comportarsi così. Che la smettesse. Kylian è un giocatore del Psg e il rapporto andrà avanti”.



Spiaze.


----------



## rossonero71 (5 Ottobre 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Intanto però escono notizie su notizie di PSG che si vuole accaparrare Kessie a zero con offerte monstre per il giocatore, caro Leo


Cosa c'entra? Se il sedere è quello degli altri non è mica un problema, problema diventa se il sederino è nostro,e si li si che brucia, che nessuno si permetta.


----------



## Buciadignho (5 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Leonardo contro Florentino Perez, riguardo il futuro di Mbappè. Florentino non molla e annuncia:"A gennaio avremo notizie di Mbappé. Aspettiamo che l’1 gennaio si possa risolvere tutto. Quello che ho detto è che dobbiamo aspettare l’anno prossimo per sapere cosa succederà, sempre con rispetto nei confronti del Psg con cui abbiamo ottimi rapporti”.
> 
> Leonardo, sempre più stizzito, replica:"La sua uscita è solo l’ennesima mancanza di rispetto verso il Psg e Kylian. Prima un giocatore del Real, poi l’allenatore e ora il presidente parlano di Kylian come fosse uno di loro. E’ una mancanza di rispetto che non si può tollerare. Vorrei ricordare a Florentino che il mercato è chiuso, che una stagione è in corso. Ci sono delle partite da giocare e il Real Madrid non può continuare a comportarsi così. Che la smettesse. Kylian è un giocatore del Psg e il rapporto andrà avanti”.


"C'é sempre chi é più a sud di noi" . Inutile fare ste sceneggiate, tanto esiste sempre il boss del boss. Certo che ne abbiamo di lavoro da fare per poter tornare competitivi, che nervoso pensare quanto tempo abbiamo perso. 15 anni persi, 15 anni! Se solo avessimo rinnovato il Milan come si deve ora saremmo ache noi negli stessi discorsi, saremmo anche noi in combutta per prendere Mbappe. Adesso non so neanche se ci riusciremo tra 10 anni.


----------



## Marilson (5 Ottobre 2021)

piccolo uomo senza dignita', hai tutto il mio disprezzo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Ottobre 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Intanto però escono notizie su notizie di PSG che si vuole accaparrare Kessie a zero con offerte monstre per il giocatore, caro Leo


è un po diversa la situazione, i giornalisti possono scrivere tutto cio che vogliono, mica puoi passare le giornate a smentire tutte le boiate che scrivono, invece in questo caso perez parla come se fosse gia un suo giocatore. Non che la cosa mi dispiaccia, sapere leonardo e lo sceicco schiumare rabbia


----------



## rossonero71 (5 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> "C'é sempre chi é più a sud di noi" . Inutile fare ste sceneggiate, tanto esiste sempre il boss del boss. Certo che ne abbiamo di lavoro da fare per poter tornare competitivi, che nervoso pensare quanto tempo abbiamo perso. 15 anni persi, 15 anni! Se solo avessimo rinnovato il Milan come si deve ora saremmo ache noi negli stessi discorsi, saremmo anche noi in combutta per prendere Mbappe. Adesso non so neanche se ci riusciremo tra 10 anni.


Ma noi dei Mappė a 150 mln non c'è ne facciamo niente, il nostro modo di pensare e di agire è quello giusto.


----------



## Buciadignho (5 Ottobre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ma noi dei Mappė a 150 mln non c'è ne facciamo niente, il nostro modo di pensare e di agire è quello giusto.


Ah, sfondi una porta aperta  , il PSG ed il Real stanno giocando a chi c'é l'ha più lungo. Hai ragionissima, io volevo solo constatare quanto siamo scesi di livello, visto che a 0 Galliani non si faceva scappare neanche lo zuccherro al bar, e visto che certi nomi non c'é li accostano da anni immemori. Almeno prima per scherzare si faceva 

Vuoi mettere la soddisfazione di togliere un probabile pallone d'oro al PSG, e lasciarli con un Messi 35enne (con 1 anno di contratto), un Neymar 30enne che da anni si ferma sul più bello, un Ramos 37enne che ad oggi ha giocato 0 minuti ed un portiere da 12M con la faccia da talebano? Ah questi quattro hanno un netto di oltre 100M...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Ottobre 2021)

Ha la faccia come il culo


----------



## Igniorante (5 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Leonardo contro Florentino Perez, riguardo il futuro di Mbappè. Florentino non molla e annuncia:"A gennaio avremo notizie di Mbappé. Aspettiamo che l’1 gennaio si possa risolvere tutto. Quello che ho detto è che dobbiamo aspettare l’anno prossimo per sapere cosa succederà, sempre con rispetto nei confronti del Psg con cui abbiamo ottimi rapporti”.
> 
> Leonardo, sempre più stizzito, replica:"La sua uscita è solo l’ennesima mancanza di rispetto verso il Psg e Kylian. Prima un giocatore del Real, poi l’allenatore e ora il presidente parlano di Kylian come fosse uno di loro. E’ una mancanza di rispetto che non si può tollerare. Vorrei ricordare a Florentino che il mercato è chiuso, che una stagione è in corso. Ci sono delle partite da giocare e il Real Madrid non può continuare a comportarsi così. Che la smettesse. Kylian è un giocatore del Psg e il rapporto andrà avanti”.


Parlano proprio loro che offrono ingaggi esorbitanti ai giocatori in scadenza per accaparrarseli a zero. 
Schifosi, forza Florentino portaglielo via prima possibile.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Leonardo contro Florentino Perez, riguardo il futuro di Mbappè. Florentino non molla e annuncia:"A gennaio avremo notizie di Mbappé. Aspettiamo che l’1 gennaio si possa risolvere tutto. Quello che ho detto è che dobbiamo aspettare l’anno prossimo per sapere cosa succederà, sempre con rispetto nei confronti del Psg con cui abbiamo ottimi rapporti”.
> 
> Leonardo, sempre più stizzito, replica:"La sua uscita è solo l’ennesima mancanza di rispetto verso il Psg e Kylian. Prima un giocatore del Real, poi l’allenatore e ora il presidente parlano di Kylian come fosse uno di loro. E’ una mancanza di rispetto che non si può tollerare. Vorrei ricordare a Florentino che il mercato è chiuso, che una stagione è in corso. Ci sono delle partite da giocare e il Real Madrid non può continuare a comportarsi così. Che la smettesse. Kylian è un giocatore del Psg e il rapporto andrà avanti”.


va be bisogna essere onesti ha straragione.
se lo facessero con noi vorrei leggere.............


----------



## Kayl (6 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> va be bisogna essere onesti ha straragione.
> se lo facessero con noi vorrei leggere.............


qua parliamo del muflone che dà del cornuto al bue...


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Ottobre 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> qua parliamo del muflone che dà del cornuto al bue...


si ma in questo caso ha ragione.
anzi, questa vicenda è più grave di ogni altra sia per come si è svolta che pre il valore del giocatore.
poi guarda che vada o resti a me frega niente è....


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Leonardo contro Florentino Perez, riguardo il futuro di Mbappè. Florentino non molla e annuncia:"A gennaio avremo notizie di Mbappé. Aspettiamo che l’1 gennaio si possa risolvere tutto. Quello che ho detto è che dobbiamo aspettare l’anno prossimo per sapere cosa succederà, sempre con rispetto nei confronti del Psg con cui abbiamo ottimi rapporti”.
> 
> Leonardo, sempre più stizzito, replica:"La sua uscita è solo l’ennesima mancanza di rispetto verso il Psg e Kylian. Prima un giocatore del Real, poi l’allenatore e ora il presidente parlano di Kylian come fosse uno di loro. E’ una mancanza di rispetto che non si può tollerare. Vorrei ricordare a Florentino che il mercato è chiuso, che una stagione è in corso. Ci sono delle partite da giocare e il Real Madrid non può continuare a comportarsi così. Che la smettesse. Kylian è un giocatore del Psg e il rapporto andrà avanti”.



ridicolissimo. Quando è lui a fare la corte e strappare i giocatori a zero con offerte faraoniche va bene tutto.

Godo troppo che perderanno Mbappè a zero ste merdacce


----------



## davoreb (7 Ottobre 2021)

se avesse avuto un pochino di testa prendeva i 200 milioni per mbappe quest'estate e li girava direttamente su halland che tra l'altro come caratteristiche mi sembra più compatibile con Neymar.

a me Leonardo piaceva anche ma più passa il tempo e più mi sto ricredendo, con mezzi illimitati a disposizione ha fatto una squadra molto rivedibile con una marea di giocatori a fine corsa.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Ottobre 2021)

davoreb ha scritto:


> se avesse avuto un pochino di testa prendeva i 200 milioni per mbappe quest'estate e li girava direttamente su halland che tra l'altro come caratteristiche mi sembra più compatibile con Neymar.
> 
> a me Leonardo piaceva anche ma più passa il tempo e più mi sto ricredendo, con mezzi illimitati a disposizione ha fatto una squadra molto rivedibile con una marea di giocatori a fine corsa.


Il PSG, l' unico errore che non doveva fare, era non rendere centrale Mbappè.

Ovviamente LeoTardo, al solito, ha fatto il contrario di quanto andava fatto.

Questi tra poco tempo si trovano senza Mbappè, con i vari Messi, Ramos, Neymar & company a carriera finita.

MAH.

Leonardo ha sta dote, riuscirebbe a convincere un sordo a comprare un orologio a cucù e 2 quintali di mangime.
Riesce a infinocchiare tutti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Leonardo contro Florentino Perez, riguardo il futuro di Mbappè. Florentino non molla e annuncia:"A gennaio avremo notizie di Mbappé. Aspettiamo che l’1 gennaio si possa risolvere tutto. Quello che ho detto è che dobbiamo aspettare l’anno prossimo per sapere cosa succederà, sempre con rispetto nei confronti del Psg con cui abbiamo ottimi rapporti”.
> 
> Leonardo, sempre più stizzito, replica:"La sua uscita è solo l’ennesima mancanza di rispetto verso il Psg e Kylian. Prima un giocatore del Real, poi l’allenatore e ora il presidente parlano di Kylian come fosse uno di loro. E’ una mancanza di rispetto che non si può tollerare. Vorrei ricordare a Florentino che il mercato è chiuso, che una stagione è in corso. Ci sono delle partite da giocare e il Real Madrid non può continuare a comportarsi così. Che la smettesse. Kylian è un giocatore del Psg e il rapporto andrà avanti”.


Dura eh Leo quando ti fregano i giocatori vero? Sei abituato a fare il fenomeno dietro ai soldi dello sceicco ma stavolta c'è dall'altra parte troppo blasone temo


----------



## nybreath (7 Ottobre 2021)

Leonardo ha ragione, Florentino non dovrebbe proprio permettersi in questo momento di parlare di mercato, d'altra parte Florentino è ovviamente un furbo e sta ottenendo quello che vuole, Leonardo non dovrebbe mostrarsi cosi incavolato e giocarsela meglio, per quanto puo fregarsene dei soldi il PSG, perdere a 0 mbappe sarebbe una grandissima sconfitta.


----------

